# Cool scenario and LE training clips



## Cruentus (Apr 12, 2005)

These are cool:

http://www.personaldefensetraining.com/showpage.php?target=video.php

I thought the traffic stops were hilarious.


----------



## dubljay (Apr 12, 2005)

"I am armed with a lethal wallet, its made of leather"

 Thanks for the links... thats funny stuff.


----------



## KenpoTex (Apr 13, 2005)

Great stuff, Thanks.

I almost spat coffee through my nose when the guy banged the womans head on the car. :roflmao:


----------



## NARC (Apr 14, 2005)

%-} Interesting, I like how they improvised and used what appears to be welding helmets for facial protection.  Wish Semunition guns were not so expensive! :mp5:


----------

